# Source Macap Parts



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

Just setting up my Macap M5D. Really like it, but its missing the stepless adjustments of my previous grinder. Its not a big deal but I have noticed you can easily swap the collar and mechanism to its worm gears which I would like.

I have found the parts required at Chris' coffee however there postages is the same price as the gearing. Does anyone know of a supplier based in the uk or one with cheaper postage?

Thanks for your inputs. Here is a link to the part required exc the replacement collar.

http://www.chriscoffee.com/MACAP-Stepless-Worm-Gear-Assembly-p/7m11700.htm


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I can get this from our UK supplier. Cost would be 39.50 plus delivery.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

OK thanks. I am going to have a play about with different beans and run a rake of coffee through it before committing to drilling a couple of holes through my new machine!


----------

